# finding a puppy



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for a puppy. I want a Pom or a Mini Pin, or possibly a Sheltie.. I haven't really had much luck in finding a breeder. I live in Northern Illinois but am willing to drive further. I am more than willing to rescue but can't find a rescue in my area. I'd like a cheaper puppy as money is kind of tight right now. (No more than $600-$700) 

I have found a good breeder in Indiana, but I think she's too expensive. Her males are reasonably priced but I can not get a male because I have an older male cat and they might fight over territory. And her females are like $1000 because according to her there is a high demand for them.

I wouldn't mind a mutt. 

Can someone help? Thank you.

-Jill


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Yayy for you!
I saw your thread , I talked to iwantmypup one day and she was happy that she helped a bit on that

Have you checked in shelters?


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, I actually volunteer with the doggies and kitties at my local shelter.  There are some good dogs, but none of them fit my lifestyle. There aren't any other local shelters (only ones with dogs in foster care.) 

The shelter had a chihahua and some puppies in recently but ofcourse, they got adopted before they even made it to the website.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you tried petfinder.com ???


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, I have tried Pet Finder but I haven't had much luck. I can't find any females. (and as I said, it does have to be a female). Also, my mom agreed we can get the dog in Mid August (at the earliest). I don't want to pick out a dog to adopt yet because it might get adopted before I can get it. I would prefer to adopt from my local shelter because I volunteer there and I know all the staff there. If a dog I want pops up there in August, I'll get it! At this shelter the fee is only $200 and it includes collars, leashes, ID tags, vaccinations, etc... and most of the dogs are already housetrained! I'm also looking for a breeder though, because the right dog might not pop up in the shelter and if it does, someone will most likely adopt it before I even see it. Like that chihaua puppy.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahh thats great!
Ahh I seee , ooh petfinders like a good idea ! I am sure you've already looked though.. or or 1800saveapet.com


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

No I haven't checked that other website.

I'm on it right now.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh cool!

I hope you have luck~!woo!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Aww, no luck.  Thanks though, atheistdog. Most of the pets on there I've already seen on petfinder. Can someone help me find a breeder? min pin or poms?


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

pom, min pin and shelties are very different dogs... maybe you should focus on a single breed if you're looking for a breeder and if you're looking to adopt a dog then you should try to pick a sort of size, coat type and temperment. Breeds matter to how a dog will be. Also if you can't really afford to buy a puppy I wouldn't get one. Depending on the breed the cheaper breeders cut corners or are trying to just make money. What you save in price you will pay when the puppy has medical issues. I know its tough to wait and do your research but its for the best. I just lost my dog and the first thing I want to do is run to the shelter and pick out the first sad eyes I can see... but I know I'll be happier finding that perfect dog for me. And I think you'll be happier doing the same. And you may have to ship to get the best breeder possible... Just choose wisely


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I can not get a male because I have an older male cat


I wonder if gender matters at all between a dog an cat.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Spiritguardian3 said:


> pom, min pin and shelties are very different dogs... maybe you should focus on a single breed if you're looking for a breeder and if you're looking to adopt a dog then you should try to pick a sort of size, coat type and temperment. Breeds matter to how a dog will be. Also if you can't really afford to buy a puppy I wouldn't get one. Depending on the breed the cheaper breeders cut corners or are trying to just make money. What you save in price you will pay when the puppy has medical issues. I know its tough to wait and do your research but its for the best. I just lost my dog and the first thing I want to do is run to the shelter and pick out the first sad eyes I can see... but I know I'll be happier finding that perfect dog for me. And I think you'll be happier doing the same. And you may have to ship to get the best breeder possible... Just choose wisely


Thanks for your great advice. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  

I have decided on a Pom. They sound great for me. It's not that I cannot afford a dog -- both my parents are teachers so there isn't a lot of summer income to buy expensive extras. I have been researching for a breeder, and I think I found the right one. She's about 3.5 hours away and has a very long guarentee. She does all kinds of genetic testing and doesn't let the pups go until their atleast 12 weeks old. One girl she is keeping for 4 months because she is tiny and needs to cetch up in size. School starts again in Late August, so there's more money then. But we can afford one! This breeder also includes the puppy pak and all kinds of extras. She sounds excellent! Here are some of her puppies. The second one I might get b/c she is available late August.




















RonE said:


> I wonder if gender matters at all between a dog an cat.


Umm, yes they do. My cousins have a male tabby cat and they adopted in a husky/german shepeard mix (who's a male). They said the cat and dog pee all over the house marking their territory. I can't have that happening in my house because it's for sale right now and we can't have it smelly.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh I love poms!! And I'm not a fan of small dogs. I've had two. Carmella and Professer. Carmella has passed away but Fessie is still with me, and I intend to keep it that way for quite a few more years. Fessie is the best dog I've ever had. I got him when I was 10 and I'm now 18. He's my heart dog, my canine soul-mate. He's like the pikachu to my Ash Ketchum (I grew up in the Poke'mon era). He goes with me everywhere, atleast everywhere dogs are allowed.

Good luck to you in finding your new pup. I hope the breeder really is a good one. The only drawbacks to poms are they are vocal dogs and have high pitched voices. This can be helped with training but you need to start earily to prevent habit. Fessie still barks everytime I leave the house. 

Wishing you years of happiness with your soon to be pup.


----------



## thomson (Jul 4, 2007)

findpuppy.com is a good site and you can get your pup for a affordable price... 

thomson

http://effectsofpheromones.supersized.org/


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

RenaRose said:


> Oh I love poms!! And I'm not a fan of small dogs. I've had two. Carmella and Professer. Carmella has passed away but Fessie is still with me, and I intend to keep it that way for quite a few more years. Fessie is the best dog I've ever had. I got him when I was 10 and I'm now 18. He's my heart dog, my canine soul-mate. He's like the pikachu to my Ash Ketchum (I grew up in the Poke'mon era). He goes with me everywhere, atleast everywhere dogs are allowed.
> 
> Good luck to you in finding your new pup. I hope the breeder really is a good one. The only drawbacks to poms are they are vocal dogs and have high pitched voices. This can be helped with training but you need to start earily to prevent habit. Fessie still barks everytime I leave the house.
> 
> Wishing you years of happiness with your soon to be pup.


Thank you! I would not at all mind the high pitched bark.

I went into the dog kennel hallway today at my shelter. I noticed this new dog. At first glance he looked like a poodle but then I got closer to realize he was a cocker spainel. He is a senior dog and very mellow and quiet. He is sourrounded by these two young PBTs that bark loudly non stop. His name is Marvin and he just looked so terrified! He was standing there shaking and doesn't bark. He's 7 or 8 I'm guessing. Some one abandoned him. I can't believe someone would be that stupid and mean to put a senior dog through all that in the last few years of his life. And ofcourse no one wants to adopt him. Everyone only adopts the kittens and puppies. No one cares for any animals over the age of two. Poor Marvin, I just want to go in there and rescue him and get him out of all that! Should I? I don't want to only have him for a year though... that would be heartbreaking.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

If "Marvin" is 7 or 8, he still has a lot of years left to live. Personally, I dislike Cocker Spaniels, but to each is own and if you feel a real connection with him, why not adopt? I also wanted to comment on the barking issue with Poms. They have spitz in them, and ANY spitz breed is prone to barking. We've had three American Eskimo Dogs and all three have been barkers. You don't think you would mind the barking, but believe me, it'll get to you after awhile  Poms are also known for having behavior issues and being nippy...but people often overlook it because they are small dogs and don't do as much damage as bigger dogs. I'm sure you know all of this already, but I just thought I'd chime in


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> If "Marvin" is 7 or 8, he still has a lot of years left to live. Personally, I dislike Cocker Spaniels, but to each is own and if you feel a real connection with him, why not adopt? I also wanted to comment on the barking issue with Poms. They have spitz in them, and ANY spitz breed is prone to barking. We've had three American Eskimo Dogs and all three have been barkers. You don't think you would mind the barking, but believe me, it'll get to you after awhile  Poms are also known for having behavior issues and being nippy...but people often overlook it because they are small dogs and don't do as much damage as bigger dogs. I'm sure you know all of this already, but I just thought I'd chime in


I was reading about Marvin online and he's already housebroken and everything. It says he gets along well with cats because of how calm he is. I prefer calmer dogs.  

About the spitz barking - I had a Keeshond and he wasn't much of a barker. He barked a lot when there were strangers but was a friendly and kind of a quiet dog. What about toy poodles? The Pom breeder I'm looking into also does toy poodles. (not as much as Poms) She had a litter born about a week ago with a white female. Are toy poodles more calm and less barkative then poms? Again I'm thinking about my little kitty, and he gets very spooked and annoyed by loud noises. Would a Pom annoy him then? Thanks for your info about that. And no, I didn't know that already.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

If there's a connection, age shouldn't matter. The advantage of a senior dog is you won't have to go through the destructive puppy and adolescent years you'll find with any younger dog. Smaller dogs can live longer too. I just looked up the life span for cockers and the average is 12 years. That means you'll otentially have many good years with the dog. And no matter how long it lives, think about the difference you'll be making in that dog's life. 

My dog's a pound puppy and I knew he was right for me when I couldn't get his face out of my head and couldn't imagine not taking him home. If that's how you feel about this dog, don't let age be an obstacle.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

poohlp said:


> If there's a connection, age shouldn't matter. The advantage of a senior dog is you won't have to go through the destructive puppy and adolescent years you'll find with any younger dog. Smaller dogs can live longer too. I just looked up the life span for cockers and the average is 12 years. That means you'll otentially have many good years with the dog. And no matter how long it lives, think about the difference you'll be making in that dog's life.
> 
> My dog's a pound puppy and I knew he was right for me when I couldn't get his face out of my head and couldn't imagine not taking him home. If that's how you feel about this dog, don't let age be an obstacle.


I'm not at all concerned about his age. He's calm and obedient. And on dogbreedinfo, I read that English Cocker Spaniels are very accepting of cats. Perfect!
I hope he's still there in August. I couldn't live with myself if I chose a puppy over him and left him sitting in that dirty cage with all these younger dogs barking non-stop. The poor fellow! It said he was abandoned. Who could do such a thing?!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

What color is the cocker? What state do you live in? There's another member of this forum that has been searching for her cocker spaniel for weeks now. He's older but maybe your guess as to age is a little off. 
Sorry, but it never hurts to ask.

Anyway, a friend of mine adopted an 11 y.o. cocker spaniel last year. It's the best thing that happened to either of them. Max gets to live the rest of his life in a loving home with excellent care and lots of attention (all of which he was not getting in his old home) and my friend gets a new best friend.

Adopting an older pet is a wonderful thing to do. No matter how long you have him/her you can be sure in your heart that you gave this little guy a good home for the rest of his life. You're young, you have plenty of time for puppies. Marvin is not so young, and you're right, no one wants an 'old' dog. I firmly believe rescued dogs know they've been given a second chance and they are so grateful that they just can't love you enough. Older dogs can come with health issues related to age, but puppies come with their own issues. 

I hope you give Marvin serious consideration. If you're really interested in Marvin, could you talk to the shelter and tell them you want to adopt him but can't take him until August? Since you work there, they might hold him there for you. Again, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Renoman said:


> What color is the cocker? What state do you live in? There's another member of this forum that has been searching for her cocker spaniel for weeks now. He's older but maybe your guess as to age is a little off.
> Sorry, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Anyway, a friend of mine adopted an 11 y.o. cocker spaniel last year. It's the best thing that happened to either of them. Max gets to live the rest of his life in a loving home with excellent care and lots of attention (all of which he was not getting in his old home) and my friend gets a new best friend.
> ...


thank you. marvin is buff and white, and i live in illinois. i dont think marvin has any health problems, according to his pet notes. it doesn't say exactly how old he is, but i'm guessing about 8. but the shelter doesn't hold any pets for people, unfortanetley. but the chances of him getting adopted before August are low. like we keep saying, no one wants an older dog. i would love to give a dog a second chance! every animal deserves one. they never did anything wrong!

if you want to see marvin's petfinder, here's a link: he looks nothing like the pictures on petfinder. he looks way different in real life. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8604657


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for the info. The forum member is looking for a black cocker in another state. 

I hope Marvin is there for you when you're ready. Please just let someone in charge at the shelter know you are interested in him. They might make an exception since you volunteer there. It does not hurt to ask and you won't know unless you ask. They might say no, but at least then they know you are interested and they might not make any drastic decisions regarding his welfare. Does that make sense?


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, I will inform the dog staff. Thanks for your advice. I'll ask for more info on him too, to show how interested I really am.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Cockers can live anywhere form 12-15 years. Maybe more depending on the dog. Do you know if its English or American? I think cockers are a good breed, though I've never owned one. I have had toy poodles before. They are great dogs too. Poodles are very smart. I had a white toy poodle, named Tessy, when I was little. She followed me everywhere. 

Good luck with Marvin.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck. I hope it works out for you and Marvin. I'll be thinking about you both. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you guys! I'll give you updates. I'm pretty sure Marvin is an English because he doesn't have those real big ears. I posted a link to some of his pictures on Pet Finder in one of my previous posts if you want to check for sure. I hope I can adopt Marvin. He deserves a second chance! (as do all dogs and cats)


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey pup_at_heart...to answer your question about toy poodles:

They are not as barky as Poms, but they do bark. Almost any dog will bark. I have a Japanese Chin who doesn't bark...but I think that's uncommon  I think your cat would also adjust better to an older dog because older dogs generally aren't as jumpy as pups...he'd be less likely to spook your cat. I wish you luck in whatever you decide


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm going to adopt a senior dog. I just can't stand to seem them in there! If Marvin is gone in August I will probably adopt Maggie. She is a senior boxer. Her owners surrendered her because "they were moving". *sigh*

I talked to my mom about Marvin and she said she does want an older dog but that cockers are prone to biting problems. (atleast all the cockers she knows) Anything I can say to convince her? I told her how he would get along with my cat and everything and how he won't demand attention and have accidents like a puppy would. She looked sort of convinced. What else can I say?


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone want to take a guess at how old Marvin is? I'm not that familiar with Cockers and the shelter is unsure because he was abandoned. All that I know is that he is over the age of 7. I'm not good at making age guesses when it comes to dogs so can someone make an estimate for me? Also is he English or American?

Here's Marvin's petfinder:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8604657


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Marvin looks like an English Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix to me...not a purebred. Maybe it's just the pictures, but he just doesn't look like a purebred Cocker Spaniel. Definitely doesn't look like an American Cocker Spaniel. He looks like an old man...but there's no way for me or anyone else online to guess his age. He's probably about ten years old. A vet could give you a better estimate. Cockers hold the "title" of number one biters in the USA  I think this guy wouldn't have that problem...but ya never know. The best way to convince your mom is to go to the pound with her and meet Marvin in person. I think you should meet him before getting him anyway. How would you know if you really connect with a dog without meeting him/her? 

Good luck  

-Andrea


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> Marvin looks like an English Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix to me...not a purebred. Maybe it's just the pictures, but he just doesn't look like a purebred Cocker Spaniel. Definitely doesn't look like an American Cocker Spaniel. He looks like an old man...but there's no way for me or anyone else online to guess his age. He's probably about ten years old. A vet could give you a better estimate. Cockers hold the "title" of number one biters in the USA  I think this guy wouldn't have that problem...but ya never know. The best way to convince your mom is to go to the pound with her and meet Marvin in person. I think you should meet him before getting him anyway. How would you know if you really connect with a dog without meeting him/her?
> 
> Good luck
> 
> -Andrea


Thanks! I have met Marvin in real life, but my Mom hasn't. I'm sure if she meant any dog there she wouldn't be able to resist! My friend had a cocker for 15 years, and she said if she got to close to it, it would bite her... it was never abused or anything, t came from a good breeder. If Marvin has some poodle in him, he might not have the biting problem. Also, when I first met him, I mistaked him for a poodle, so you're probably on the right track as far as that. I also really like this bulldog/PBT mix named Missy, at the same shelter.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8798701

Thanks for your help.
-Jill


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh...Missy is adorableeee! Of course I am a sucker for bully breeds...so...yeah  I would take a bully over a cocker any day of the week...but of course both dogs deserve good homes. You have a tough decision to make!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> Oh my gosh...Missy is adorableeee! Of course I am a sucker for bully breeds...so...yeah  I would take a bully over a cocker any day of the week...but of course both dogs deserve good homes. You have a tough decision to make!


I know! I think her coloring is just beautiful! I have seen your Tank pics on other boards and he is just adorable!! Looks like a teddy bear!

Missy also gets along with kitties, which is a must. Does she require a lot? Like a lot of excerise, do you know? I have 2 acres but it's not fenced and my neighbors HATE dogs so I'm worried if she would run in their yard.

I'm not sure which one I will get. I think I will take my mom in and I will just see which one has a stronger connection. And hopefully only one will still be there in Aug, so I won't have decision trouble.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

RonE said:


> I wonder if gender matters at all between a dog an cat.


It makes no difference one way or the other. 

And I ought to know having had cats and dogs (plus fostering both) for 50+ years.



> Umm, yes they do. My cousins have a male tabby cat and they adopted in a husky/german shepeard mix (who's a male). They said the cat and dog pee all over the house marking their territory. I can't have that happening in my house because it's for sale right now and we can't have it smelly.



Your cousin needs to go back to housetraining 101. Marking is treated the same way as beginning housetraining for a new puppy. 

I had an intact male Standard Poodle at home when I brought home an intact male feral cat. The cat had to be fattened up and healthy before getting neutered, so it was five months before he went in for surgery. My Poodle never lifted his leg, and the cat never peed or marked in the house, either. I kept the cat contained in one area of the house, and watched them like hawks, because this can happen when bringing in a new pet, even with dogs and cats who are trained, and or neutered. 

Whenever a new pet, be it a dog or cat, is introduced into the household, you simply cannot allow it freedom of the house until freedom is earned. You might get lucky, but, you're just asking for trouble. I have dogs and cats coming and going all the time. Right now, I've got a pitt/lab mix, an old pom, and a male cat whom I'm fostering for a family fleeing domestic violence, so are in a safe shelter right now, where pets are not allowed. I also have a former foster dog, a Shih Tzu, who is back with me as a rehome. I have two Standard Poodles and two cats who are mine. The (female) pitt mix and the (male) pom were not fully housetrained, as I learned when I discovered puddles and piles on my tile floor in the room they were contained in (would have been pretty stupid of me to just let them have access to all areas of my house). It took me about a week to take care of that, and I work full time (and live alone). My own dogs wouldn't dream of using the house as a toilet. The little rehome shih tzu wouldn't, either. He let me know he had to go out, even as he was hopping over the wet spots from the fosters. 

It's all about training.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> I know! I think her coloring is just beautiful! I have seen your Tank pics on other boards and he is just adorable!! Looks like a teddy bear!
> 
> Missy also gets along with kitties, which is a must. Does she require a lot? Like a lot of excerise, do you know? I have 2 acres but it's not fenced and my neighbors HATE dogs so I'm worried if she would run in their yard.
> 
> I'm not sure which one I will get. I think I will take my mom in and I will just see which one has a stronger connection. And hopefully only one will still be there in Aug, so I won't have decision trouble.


My guess is that Missy will need moderate exercise. Going for a brisk walk or jog every day and giving her some playtime outdoors (such as fetch) should be enough. Marvin would definitely need less exercise than Missy. Maybe you could get an electric fence around your property? Having a fenced in yard is probably a good idea. Oh, and thank you for your compliments on Tank...I will tell him he has yet another admirer


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

I might get a Cockapoo puppy. I read Toy Poodles and Cockers are both good with kitties but I don't want to deal with a Cocker biting and I love poodles so I'll get the best of both worlds. I found a good breeder just an hour away from us and she had a litter born 7/1, that would be available 9/1. Perfect! I'm going to ask my mom if I could email her.

About Missy and Marvin -- I've been thinking and there just isn't the true connection, if you know what I mean.

Do you know how much exercise a cockapoo would need? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

There ARE no good breeders of cockapoos. It's just a mixed breed given a fancy name and reputable breeders don't do that. At a minimum, you'll want to make sure that both parents are screened for ALL the diseases common to their respective breeds- because hybrid vigor? Is mostly a myth.

Cocker health problmes - 
http://www.mycockerspaniel.com/am_cocker_health.htm

A piece about poodle mixes from the PCA
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/labradoodle.htm

Many poodle rescue groups also rescue poo-mixes as space allows. 

Additionally, there's no way to predict how much exercise a 'cockerpoo' needs. You could end up with a very calm, quiet dog or a completely wired, birdy maniac.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> There ARE no good breeders of cockapoos. It's just a mixed breed given a fancy name and reputable breeders don't do that. At a minimum, you'll want to make sure that both parents are screened for ALL the diseases common to their respective breeds- because hybrid vigor? Is mostly a myth.
> 
> Cocker health problmes -
> http://www.mycockerspaniel.com/am_cocker_health.htm
> ...


She didn't say anything about "hybrid vigor". She breeds mainly Cockers but also occasionly has Cockapoo litters. There are ways to predict Cockapoo tepermant- I've been researching and it's the cross between an American Cocker and a Toy Poodle -- they are hardy, intellegent dogs and are good with other pets. The breeder is close and if I meet the parents and they're not what I thought they'd be, I'll go with a different breed. I might email her soon (if my mom gives the okay) and I'll ask her about all the screening and health checks. She has a long guarentee typed on her website and she does everything.

I know she doesn't mix in any other breeds except exactly 1/2 cocker and exactly 1/2 poodle. They're 1st generation puppies. If they are reasonably priced and everything checks out okay with the parents, I am going to get one.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

If she's selling you the puppy with health and temperament guarantees in writing and at a price similar to that which you could find the same mix at a shelter, then go for it. But, if she's selling it with no guarantees at a purebred or higher price, look at your local shelters. It may take time but getting the right dog can take time. Think of it as being like adopting a child, which can take years.

Also, there is no way to know which traits the pup will get from which breed. Whenever two breeds are mixed it's a genetic crap shoot as to which parent the pup will take after and in what ways.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

skelaki said:


> If she's selling you the puppy with health and temperament guarantees in writing and at a price similar to that which you could find the same mix at a shelter, then go for it. But, if she's selling it with no guarantees at a purebred or higher price, look at your local shelters. It may take time but getting the right dog can take time. Think of it as being like adopting a child, which can take years.
> 
> Also, there is no way to know which traits the pup will get from which breed. Whenever two breeds are mixed it's a genetic crap shoot as to which parent the pup will take after and in what ways.


I'm going to email her because it doesn't say the price on the site. But this puppy is the breed, color, gender I want and it's available at the time I have to get it. She says none of her cockers bite and that she socailizes them non-stop and they have never had biting or temperamant problems. She also does all kinds of medical testing.But I don't get some "responsible" breeders that price a pet puppy at over $1000 --- and some people think they're not in it for the money!


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> I'm going to email her because it doesn't say the price on the site. But this puppy is the breed, color, gender I want and it's available at the time I have to get it. She says none of her cockers bite and that she socailizes them non-stop and they have never had biting or temperamant problems. She also does all kinds of medical testing.But I don't get some "responsible" breeders that price a pet puppy at over $1000 --- and some people think they're not in it for the money!


I have to disagree here. I don't believe responsible breeders are in it for the money. The reason their dogs cost more is because they put way more into their dogs. You get what you pay for. I got my Bulldog for $2,300 and the breeder didn't even break even for the litter. Cheap dogs are raised cheaply and are prone to a lot more health problems than well-bred dogs. That's why spending the extra money is worth it. Besides, I'd rather support an ethical breeder than one who really is trying to make a quick buck. Sometimes it's hard to distinguish between the two, and that's why you really have to do your research. Also, I don't think you should support the breeding of mutts...but that is JMHO. That is what a Cockapoo is...a mutt. You can get them in shelters all across the USA and for someone to be breeding more of them is very irresponsible. Why not just get one from rescue or go with a poodle or cocker spaniel?


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> I have to disagree here. I don't believe responsible breeders are in it for the money. The reason their dogs cost more is because they put way more into their dogs. You get what you pay for. I got my Bulldog for $2,300 and the breeder didn't even break even for the litter. Cheap dogs are raised cheaply and are prone to a lot more health problems than well-bred dogs. That's why spending the extra money is worth it. Besides, I'd rather support an ethical breeder than one who really is trying to make a quick buck. Sometimes it's hard to distinguish between the two, and that's why you really have to do your research. Also, I don't think you should support the breeding of mutts...but that is JMHO. That is what a Cockapoo is...a mutt. You can get them in shelters all across the USA and for someone to be breeding more of them is very irresponsible. Why not just get one from rescue or go with a poodle or cocker spaniel?


I haven't found the right breeder. And I don't even know the price of this Cockapoo. I'm waiting for my mom's okay to email her.

Thanks for your input.

I also got this email from this person I do not even know, I don't know how they got my email address. What should I reply back?



> Hello..
> 
> I am a nurse and my late grandma was a bulldog breeder, she died about
> 3 months ago and left behind 2 female english bulldogs one of which
> ...


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> I haven't found the right breeder. And I don't even know the price of this Cockapoo. I'm waiting for my mom's okay to email her.
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> I also got this email from this person I do not even know, I don't know how they got my email address. What should I reply back?


Would you be interested in a Bulldog? I've had Tank, my Bulldog, for 3.5 years. Bulldogs are adorable, sweet and entertaining. However, they're also stubborn, hard to train, can be aggressive and usually want things THEIR way . They also are prone to more sicknesses than any other breed in the AKC. I wouldn't trade Tank for the world but I will never have another Bulldog. They're very high maintenance...you must be careful what you feed them, you have to clean their face wrinkles and under their "nubby tail" every day or else they're prone to infection. Oh, and you also have to clean their ears...like most other dogs. I think Bulldogs are great but be very careful if you do decide to take one of the puppies. Also, make sure it isn't a scam. 

Good luck!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> Would you be interested in a Bulldog? I've had Tank, my Bulldog, for 3.5 years. Bulldogs are adorable, sweet and entertaining. However, they're also stubborn, hard to train, can be aggressive and usually want things THEIR way . They also are prone to more sicknesses than any other breed in the AKC. I wouldn't trade Tank for the world but I will never have another Bulldog. They're very high maintenance...you must be careful what you feed them, you have to clean their face wrinkles and under their "nubby tail" every day or else they're prone to infection. Oh, and you also have to clean their ears...like most other dogs. I think Bulldogs are great but be very careful if you do decide to take one of the puppies. Also, make sure it isn't a scam.
> 
> Good luck!


I love Bulldogs. I didn't know they were such high maitence though. I replied back and asked this person where they are located and I asked more about the puppies. (genders, ages, etc.) I'm not that experienced with dogs though, would you reccomend bulldogs for a more experienced dog owner?


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> I love Bulldogs. I didn't know they were such high maitence though. I replied back and asked this person where they are located and I asked more about the puppies. (genders, ages, etc.) I'm not that experienced with dogs though, would you reccomend bulldogs for a more experienced dog owner?


You could own a Bulldog even if you're inexperienced. You'd just really need to read up on them to prepare yourself for what would be ahead of you if you were to decide on a Bulldog. Don't get me wrong, I think Bulldogs are one of the best breeds out there. I really love pug-nosed dogs. The problem is, the pug-nosed dogs are the ones that have typically the most health problems. You may end up with a very healthy Bulldog...it happens. Tank had to get surgery to open his nares and airway. He also has colitis. Despite having these conditions he's considered a healthy Bulldog, which is really saying something. Make sure the puppies are thoroughly vet checked and given a clean bill of health. You might want to ask about a health guarantee as well. What are you looking for in a dog? Playful? Lazy? Stubborn? Easy to train? You should try narrowing it down to a dog you really, really want and then find a breeder for that dog. I waited two years to get a Japanese Chin but the wait was SO worth it! Now I am already getting antsy to add another dog to the family but that'll have to wait a few years


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I would stay far far away from anyone emailing you in that unsolicited manner. It's not as if you're on a bulldog rescue waiting list. I'd also be leary of purchasing a pup from anyone you don't know well preferably through personal contact but at least by several months of telephone and written contact. But, if you really want a cockapoo I strongly suggest you go to your local shelter/s and let them know precisely what you want and that you have a cat so the dog needs to be cat friendly. It may take some time, but you'll be able to get a good pet and save a life.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

My local shelter refuses to hold pets or notify when one comes in that someone is looking for. In other words, there's no waiting lists. There was T-Cup Chihauhau, female, 8 month old puppy, that I would of taken, but it got adopted immediatley after it succeeded it's temperamant test.

I am going to email the Cockapoo breeder. I also found a good Shih-Tzu breeder and a Toy Poodle breeder that I am also going to email. All these breeders had litters in early July and they will be ready when I want one. (I would take one now, but my mom says we have to wait to find the right breeder and puppy), she's right. I'll probably end up getting a puppy from one of these breeders. 

I love Bulldogs, but what Andrea has said about their health problems, I would only feel comfortable getting one from a reputable breeder.

Thanks everyone for your help. I'll keep you updated on the breeder's replies.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok ok , I just have got to ask this. Why do you want a "cockapoo"?

Is it because they are cute? 
Is it because you like their temparment?
Why?


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart...you really seem to not know which breed you want...and you should be FIRM on the idea of what breed you want before getting a dog. Find out about their temperaments, genetic health problems, size, grooming needs, etc. What do you want in a dog? Plenty of people (including myself) could make suggestions for you based on what you're looking for...but you have to know what you're looking for first. For example, Shih Tzu's are quite cute but need pro-grooming. Can you provide that? And toy poodle's are prone to a plethora of health problems. So, what is it that you're looking for?


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

AtheistDog said:


> Ok ok , I just have got to ask this. Why do you want a "cockapoo"?
> 
> Is it because they are cute?
> Is it because you like their temparment?
> Why?


Everything.



TheChinClique said:


> pup_at_heart...you really seem to not know which breed you want...and you should be FIRM on the idea of what breed you want before getting a dog. Find out about their temperaments, genetic health problems, size, grooming needs, etc. What do you want in a dog? Plenty of people (including myself) could make suggestions for you based on what you're looking for...but you have to know what you're looking for first. For example, Shih Tzu's are quite cute but need pro-grooming. Can you provide that? And toy poodle's are prone to a plethora of health problems. So, what is it that you're looking for?


Cockapoo or Toy Poodle. I have researched them for a while and I can provide grooming.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

ok because I can garantee that you will find a dog in the shelter ( even if none in your area) that is cute . good temparment and you will be saveing a life.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

If you get a cockapoo please adopt one. Personally I think you should get toy poodle...but if you do get a cockapoo, go to the shelter. You can get your name on a waiting list for one and eventually, I'm sure they'll have the perfect pup for you.


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart (May 9, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> I have researched them for a while and I can provide grooming.


Just as a friendly warning, to safely groom a clipped breed at home, it can be a bit expensive starting out. I have a toy poodle (who takes up the bulk of my grooming expenses) and pomeranian. For me it was about $500 to get started, and most serious at home groomers would consider that as the low end of expense.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

The Cockapoo breeder emailed back. She said her girls are $400. The red litter (born July 1) is all sold already but she had a litter born July 8 that has blacks and creams that are all still available. My mom might talk to her on the phone and if she sounds good we will buy one. 

And I will not groom it at home. There are tons of good groomers in the area that I can take the dog to. 

There is a Cockapoo puppy on Pet Finder but he's far away and his adoption fee is $375. For only $25 bucks more, I can get one in my choice of color and gender. Also this breeder is close and I can keep in touch. 

Thanks to those of you who helped.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

So why are we even helping?

Yes but you could save a life.. not important to you I guess.

Good luck .


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

$400? Probably is a BYB. No reputable breeder will sell their pups for $400. Then again, no reputable breeder will breed cockapoos A.K.A mutts. I have no problem with someone adopting a cockapoo but as far as supporting the breeding of mutts by going to a breeder...I don't look so highly upon that but then again it is your decision and your decision only. I think you should give this decision more thought. It seems like you're really rushing it. I'm not saying you will regret getting a cockapoo from this breeder, but then again, you might. Why not buy a cocker spaniel or a poodle? Why does it have to be a cockapoo? There are dogs that look like cockapoos that are purebred, such as the Coton De Tulear (which is actually a breed I have considered looking into for my next dog). Here is some information on them. Please give this decision more thought...paying $400 for a mutt and promoting the breeding of mutts is quite unethical. I'm not trying to be rude or burst your bubble...I just feel very strongly on this matter.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

AtheistDog said:


> So why are we even helping?
> 
> Yes but you could save a life.. not important to you I guess.
> 
> Good luck .


I originally needed help finding a breeder, but I found the right one. As I said before, I looked into adopting Cockapoo puppies but the adoption fee is $375 and the puppies from the breeder are $400.Also I need one in September, not now. Like I said before, I can now get my choice of color and gender for just a little bit more.

I would love to save a life. But I already explained why I'm not going to. If you still don't know, go back and read this forum from the very beginning.

And I still might adopt -- things could not work out with the breeder, you never know. So please don't jump to conclusions or talk to me like I don't care about animals.



TheChinClique said:


> $400? Probably is a BYB. No reputable breeder will sell their pups for $400. Then again, no reputable breeder will breed cockapoos A.K.A mutts. I have no problem with someone adopting a cockapoo but as far as supporting the breeding of mutts by going to a breeder...I don't look so highly upon that but then again it is your decision and your decision only. I think you should give this decision more thought. It seems like you're really rushing it. I'm not saying you will regret getting a cockapoo from this breeder, but then again, you might. Why not buy a cocker spaniel or a poodle? Why does it have to be a cockapoo? There are dogs that look like cockapoos that are purebred, such as the Coton De Tulear (which is actually a breed I have considered looking into for my next dog). Here is some information on them. Please give this decision more thought...paying $400 for a mutt and promoting the breeding of mutts is quite unethical. I'm not trying to be rude or burst your bubble...I just feel very strongly on this matter.



She's not a BYB. She said the Hybrids are cheaper because they aren't AKC registered. My husky puppy was only $500. Just because a dog is cheap doesn't mean it's from a BYB. And just because a breeder breeds "mutts" doesn't mean they're not reputable. In case you don't already know, a lot of people like these poodle mixes so there has to be breeders for them. And the way you put it, it does sound rather rude and offensive, but right now I'm just going to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah I get the whole money thing.. and adopting one is not olny cheaper, but you are actually saving a life. Sure you wouldn't choose what he/she looked like , but you would be helping that one life and the dog community..
I am sure you take care of your animals.. I don't know what you tihnk I said.

Though not quite the same , its like saying that you want a plane. and for 1,400 bucks you can have a safe plane but already complete . and for 1, 600 bucks you can choose just by color. and a not so safe plane

not the best .

wait a sec , you can;t find a shelter in your area , but you volunteer at your local shelter?

I agree The ChinClique


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

AtheistDog said:


> Yeah I get the whole money thing.. and adopting one is not olny cheaper, but you are actually saving a life. Sure you wouldn't choose what he/she looked like , but you would be helping that one life and the dog community..
> I am sure you take care of your animals.. I don't know what you tihnk I said.
> 
> Though not quite the same , its like saying that you want a plane. and for 1,400 bucks you can have a safe plane but already complete . and for 1, 600 bucks you can choose just by color. and a not so safe plane
> ...


Not saving a life. There are no kill shelters in my area. Some kill but only for behavioral issues. And all the puppies are sure to get adopted anyway.

My best friend is picking up a golden puppy in late September and we want to walk our puppies together and take them to obedience classes and do all kinds of fun stuff with them together.



AtheistDog said:


> wait a sec , you can;t find a shelter in your area , but you volunteer at your local shelter?
> 
> I agree The ChinClique


No there are ones. I have no idea what you're saying Atheist....


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Does this breeder have a website? Have you seen pictures of her facility? Does she do health testing on her dogs? Does she offer at LEAST a two-year genetic defect guarantee? Does she have references? How many litters does she have per year? How long does she hold back her pups until they go to new homes? I'm sure there are other questions you should ask her, but those are the basics. If she does have a website I'd be interested in seeing it. If you have your heart set on adopting this cockapoo from a breeder instead of a shelter, then nothing will change your mind but PLEASE make sure you're adopting him/her from a good breeder. It's not just for the welfare of the puppy but it's also for the welfare of you because if you get a sick puppy it'll end up costing you a lot more than you anticipated. Oh, and she should offer you a health certificate from a vet, BTW.

And just because a dog is in demand doesn't mean it should be bred. There are way too many unwanted dogs as it is and we don't really need people breeding mutts. JMHO.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Well you would be saving a life , because I am sure that a puppy from one of those shelters would be adopted by a um.. bad person. So yeah you would be. You don't even seem as if you are trying to actually get a shelter doggy.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> Does this breeder have a website? Have you seen pictures of her facility? Does she do health testing on her dogs? Does she offer at LEAST a two-year genetic defect guarantee? Does she have references? How many litters does she have per year? How long does she hold back her pups until they go to new homes? I'm sure there are other questions you should ask her, but those are the basics. If she does have a website I'd be interested in seeing it. If you have your heart set on adopting this cockapoo from a breeder instead of a shelter, then nothing will change your mind but PLEASE make sure you're adopting him/her from a good breeder. It's not just for the welfare of the puppy but it's also for the welfare of you because if you get a sick puppy it'll end up costing you a lot more than you anticipated. Oh, and she should offer you a health certificate from a vet, BTW.
> 
> And just because a dog is in demand doesn't mean it should be bred. There are way too many unwanted dogs as it is and we don't really need people breeding mutts. JMHO.


Yes, she does have a website. I have seen pics of her faciulty and she does health testing, she has gentic guarentees, she has references and testimonials from a lot of happy people that bought dogs from her. I'm not sure how many litters she does per year, but not a lot. I know I will not get a sick puppy because when my mom talks to her on the phone we're going to make sure of all that. Trust me, if we find out she's a bad breeder we WON'T buy from her. Thanks for your concern.

Atheistdog- I have had no idea what you've been saying this whole forum so please make your self more clear.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> Yes, she does have a website. I have seen pics of her faciulty and she does health testing, she has gentic guarentees, she has references and testimonials from a lot of happy people that bought dogs from her. I'm not sure how many litters she does per year, but not a lot. I know I will not get a sick puppy because when my mom talks to her on the phone we're going to make sure of all that. Trust me, if we find out she's a bad breeder we WON'T buy from her. Thanks for your concern.
> 
> Atheistdog- I have had no idea what you've been saying this whole forum so please make your self more clear.


Can you PM me with the website (please)?


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Never mind.. could you please PM me the website also?


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> Can you PM me with the website (please)?


What do you plan on doing with it? The breeder might not want her site all over the web with people saying bad stuff about it. (not applying that directly to you)


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I highly doubt that we are going to bash the breeder.. WE would just like to check it out.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> What do you plan on doing with it? The breeder might not want her site all over the web with people saying bad stuff about it. (not applying that directly to you)


I just want to look at her site and form a more substantial opinion. I'm not going to spread it all over the web or saying anything bad about her. Maybe she's not all bad...I'd like to see for myself, though.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay guys...let me know when you get the message.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> Okay guys...let me know when you get the message.


I got it. I'll check it out right now


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> I got it. I'll check it out right now


Okay thank you.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks! I got it , and replied


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

You have a PM


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay I replied to both of yours....sorry to take so long....i was away from my computer.

Thanks again for helping out!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

pup_at_heart said:


> And just because a breeder breeds "mutts" doesn't mean they're not reputable. In case you don't already know, a lot of people like these poodle mixes so there has to be breeders for them. And the way you put it, it does sound rather rude and offensive, but right now I'm just going to keep my mouth shut.


I'm sorry, but there's no such thing as a reputable breeder that breeds mixes. By definition any breeder that breeds mixes is a BYB, thus irreputable. This has been discussed long and hard on this forum, but I don't believe you've discovered all the information yet. Maybe you're too young to understand, but youth is not an excuse. You can get upset if you like, but I would ask that you keep your mind open. 

Just because there are people that want a certain type of dog, does not qualify the breeder's practice. The breeder has to make a choice of what's right and wrong, and any breeder who intentionally breeds mixes for sale, well, wants only the outcome of the $ale, not the improvement of a breed. And there aren't too many dog savvy people who accept this practice, including myself.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I'm sorry, but there's no such thing as a reputable breeder that breeds mixes. By definition any breeder that breeds mixes is a BYB, thus irreputable. This has been discussed long and hard on this forum, but I don't believe you've discovered all the information yet. Maybe you're too young to understand, but youth is not an excuse. You can get upset if you like, but I would ask that you keep your mind open.
> 
> Just because there are people that want a certain type of dog, does not qualify the breeder's practice. The breeder has to make a choice of what's right and wrong, and any breeder who intentionally breeds mixes for sale, well, wants only the outcome of the $ale, not the improvement of a breed. And there aren't too many dog savvy people who accept this practice, including myself.


Hello,

Thank you. I don't think I'm getting a Cockapoo anyways now that some people on this forum have pointed out a lot of red flags. I found a Shih-Tzu breeder anyway and I'm probably going to get on the waiting list for one of her puppies. Thanks for your help. I've learned now that I shouldn't get a Cockapoo. 

-Jill


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Yay for you! Now I have a question. You said you had NO shelters/rescues in your area.. then a couple posts after you said you volunteer at a shelter/rescue. 

From what I am getting at this is what I think :

You say you would love to rescue ( to get on our good side maybe?)
but then you don't even act like you are TRYING to even rescue a dog. 
So you just want to ,buy,buy, huh?


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

AtheistDog said:


> Yay for you! Now I have a question. You said you had NO shelters/rescues in your area.. then a couple posts after you said you volunteer at a shelter/rescue.
> 
> From what I am getting at this is what I think :
> 
> ...


She's thinking of buying a Shih-Tzu from a decent breeder...nothing wrong with that really.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

TheChinClique said:


> She's thinking of buying a Shih-Tzu from a decent breeder...nothing wrong with that really.


 Nope, nothing wrong with that at all. 

I was recentally trying to help a friend find a Pomeranian puppy....the first thing I did was go to Petfinder...there were only three Pom puppies (between the ages of 6months and 2 years) in my state. 
But the good news is is that he doesn't want to buy from a petstore. (Yey!)


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

blackrose said:


> Nope, nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> I was recentally trying to help a friend find a Pomeranian puppy....the first thing I did was go to Petfinder...there were only three Pom puppies (between the ages of 6months and 2 years) in my state.
> But the good news is is that he doesn't want to buy from a petstore. (Yey!)


Personally I am one of those people who feels more comfortable buying from a breeder and nothing else. I adopted a dog and the adoption people weren't up-front about his issues. It ended up heartbreak. I may consider adopting again one day...but for now, I feel that going to a quality breeder is best.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> Personally I am one of those people who feels more comfortable buying from a breeder and nothing else. I adopted a dog and the adoption people weren't up-front about his issues. It ended up heartbreak. I may consider adopting again one day...but for now, I feel that going to a quality breeder is best.


That's a good point. Some shelters are so over-crowded, but they're no-kill, so they sometimes have to make a dog sound more trained, healthy or friendly then it really is so it will get adopted. I don't really have a solution to the pet overpopulation, except for people to stop breeding unless they have homes planned out for the puppies. Good homes that is -- to owners that have researched the breed and are positive this dog will make them happy so that it won't end up in a shelter or on the side of the road abandoned. I think looking for a good breeder is best because then you know you're getting a good puppy.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

TheChinClique said:


> I feel that going to a quality breeder is best.


I wish this were true, but I haven't met too many breeders that could live up to my standard. Quality breeders IMO are few. You have to invest a lot of time and energy to find one. Yes, it can be very rewarding if you do the homework, but I don't believe very many people do the necessary homework. I can't personally look into a breeders eyes and learn to trust them at first glance. But I've looked into many shelter dogs eyes, and knew their worth at first glance.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I wish this were true, but I haven't met too many breeders that could live up to my standard. Quality breeders IMO are few. You have to invest a lot of time and energy to find one. Yes, it can be very rewarding if you do the homework, but I don't believe very many people do the necessary homework. I can't personally look into a breeders eyes and learn to trust them at first glance. But I've looked into many shelter dogs eyes, and knew their worth at first glance.


Every dog deserves a good home but that experience with the dog we adopted was so terrible that I can't really trust shelters...but you're right, it's hard to trust breeders as well. I haven't had a bad experience with a breeder as of yet so as of right now, that's my preferred method of "adopting" a dog.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

pup_at_heart said:


> I think looking for a good breeder is best because then you know you're getting a good puppy.


Not all the time.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

AtheistDog said:


> Yayy for you!
> I saw your thread , I talked to iwantmypup one day and she was happy that she helped a bit on that
> 
> Have you checked in shelters?


 Interesting. .. ...


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

TheChinClique said:


> Personally I am one of those people who feels more comfortable buying from a breeder and nothing else. I adopted a dog and the adoption people weren't up-front about his issues. It ended up heartbreak. I may consider adopting again one day...but for now, I feel that going to a quality breeder is best.


 Oh, I understand. I'm just the opposite, however. All of our dogs have been mutts of unknown origin and I haven't regretted a single one.  Blackie was picked up off of the streets, Rose was from a stray's litter (whom we picked up off of the streets), and Chloe is a mutt from a friend's dog, but I didn't know the history of the parents or the dam. Our cat was a kitten from a stray's litter (whom we picked up off of the streets) and he is the best cat in the world (but I'm biased). 

Rescuing from a shelter or buying from a reputable breeder...both are good meathods of getting a dog. It just depends what you are looking for.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Whats interesting?


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

blackrose said:


> Rescuing from a shelter or buying from a reputable breeder...both are good meathods of getting a dog. It just depends what you are looking for.


That's true. My mom said she prefers getting from a good breeder because you are assured of a healthy and sound puppy -- one that is well socailized and bred. You can get behavior and training problems when u rescue... I suppose it all depends.



borzoimom said:


> Interesting. .. ...


What's interesting about that??


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Here's the thing, pup. 

You have NO idea what you want. You flit from breed to breed with no real thing about what you like about them except "EVERYTHING! *squee* they're so cute!" which raelly isn't a good basis for a 15 year relationship. 

You've found 'good' breeders at suspiciously cheap prices, all suspciously close to you, who all HAPPEN to have puppies ready and available RIGHT THIS MINUTE. I strongly suspect you have NO idea what constitutes a good breeder. While none of the breeds you're interested in are super-rare, I think the chances of finding ALL of them, at bargain basement prices, from reputable breeders, right in your area, are astronomical. 

I think you should go away and do some serious learning and thinking and in 6 months or a year, THEN think about a dog, when you have really thought the whole thing through.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> Here's the thing, pup.
> 
> You have NO idea what you want. You flit from breed to breed with no real thing about what you like about them except "EVERYTHING! *squee* they're so cute!" which raelly isn't a good basis for a 15 year relationship.
> 
> ...


EXCUSE ME.

I have stopped coming to this board because a very wise member helped me through PMs. I found a Shih-Tzu breeder (she is good, the member told me). Forget about the Cockapoo thing and all of that. I have completely changed my mind and you have no business telling me how, when or where to get a dog. No --- I think you should go away.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> Here's the thing, pup.
> 
> You have NO idea what you want. You flit from breed to breed with no real thing about what you like about them except "EVERYTHING! *squee* they're so cute!" which raelly isn't a good basis for a 15 year relationship.
> 
> ...


You do have a good point, however, let's look on the positive side. She isn't buying a Cockapoo, which she might have done if she didn't come here. She's buying from a breeder that is a small hobby breeder and who offers a very good health guarantee. The pups aren't exactly cheap, either. They are around $700.00 depending on quality. They are all AKC registered and this breeder does show and has some champions in her breeding program. I think Jill has made a good choice going with this breeder and she will have a month before she has to pay for the puppy so she'll be researching thoroughly before she makes her final decision. At least she isn't like most of those folks who come on here saying "I want so and so dog can you give me your opinion..." Then we give an opinion and they won't change their mind anyway...she is very open to suggestions and really does want to do the right thing. I think she'll be a good owner to her pup.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> You do have a good point, however, let's look on the positive side. She isn't buying a Cockapoo, which she might have done if she didn't come here. She's buying from a breeder that is a small hobby breeder and who offers a very good health guarantee. The pups aren't exactly cheap, either. They are around $700.00 depending on quality. They are all AKC registered and this breeder does show and has some champions in her breeding program. I think Jill has made a good choice going with this breeder and she will have a month before she has to pay for the puppy so she'll be researching thoroughly before she makes her final decision. At least she isn't like most of those folks who come on here saying "I want so and so dog can you give me your opinion..." Then we give an opinion and they won't change their mind anyway...she is very open to suggestions and really does want to do the right thing. I think she'll be a good owner to her pup.


Thank you. I'm open to suggestions. I'm taking one of Andrea's and am going to start a board asking for more info on Shih-Tzus. I have researched them a lot and showed my mom and we agreed it's a good match. I dropped the whole Cockapoo thing because I realized I was considering purchasing a puppy from a BYB. Andrea and I have been PMing about breeders and such so ignore what you see on this board. I've changed my mind. 

Thanks for helping, everyone.

-Jill


----------

